# Tattoos!



## Stitch147 (Sep 13, 2016)

Here's a few of my tattoos. I currently have 30 and a couple more planned.
Can you guess where any of them are?


----------



## Ljc (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh DL is going  have fun with this thread. I can't wait to see him here 

I like your tattoos .  My guesses are 
1 calf
2 ?
3 lower arm


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'll reveal locations soon!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 13, 2016)

On your arse?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 13, 2016)

On your arse on your arse on your arse yeah baby yeah baby yeah baby yeah


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hahahahaha! I wouldn't inflict that on any tattooist!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 13, 2016)

1. Upper arm
2. Lower back
3. Lower leg

Stitch, I think you've got DL a little overexcited, maybe this wasn't such a good idea. Somebody needs to throw a bucket of cold water over him.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 13, 2016)

Haha! 
Here's where these 3 are.
1. Calf, right leg
2. Top of right foot
3. Top of left foot


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 13, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 1. Upper arm
> 2. Lower back
> 3. Lower leg
> 
> Stitch, I think you've got DL a little overexcited, maybe this wasn't such a good idea. Somebody needs to throw a bucket of cold water over him.




Michael that is a very bad idea. My hair is currently in curlers and I think it might cause an electrical short taking out half of the houses in my hood 


By the way you haven't told us about your own tattoos. Please believe me this is not some kind of weird play to see your backside


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't have any tattoos, just scars from El Alamein and Anzio.

(Believe that, you'll believe anything)


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 13, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I don't have any tattoos, just scars from El Alamein and Anzio.
> 
> (Believe that, you'll believe anything)




The catering corps was a die hard unit. They ate thunder and crapped lightening. They also apparently did quite a l decent line in corned beef hash


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 13, 2016)

A couple more to end the night.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 13, 2016)

And, no DL, they're not on my butt!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 13, 2016)

This is not a sexual comment, Stitch, far from it, but I'd love to see you naked. It'd be more entertaining than Tate Modern. And wheelchair friendly, plus, I would hope, cheaper coffee.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 13, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> And, no DL, they're not on my butt!




Drat you spoilsport


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 13, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> This is not a sexual comment, Stitch, far from it, but I'd love to see you naked. It'd be more entertaining than Tate Modern. And wheelchair friendly, plus, I would hope, cheaper coffee.




Blimey Mike if you're a bit short I can put you a flask and some sandwiches together.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Blimey Mike if you're a bit short I can put you a flask and some sandwiches together.


What, and make a day of it?


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 14, 2016)

My OH does say that he likes my tattoos as it gives hime something to look at in bed!!!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 14, 2016)

I think that you should change your name to The Illustrated Woman (with reference to a book by Ray Bradbury, The Illustrated Man).

Andy


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> My OH does say that he likes my tattoos as it gives hime something to look at in bed!!!




DL choose your words with great caution 

I am sure you have other much more interesting things to look at. Things like.........................the wallpaper


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 14, 2016)

I am definately running out of space now. I have more ideas than what I have space for.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> DL choose your words with great caution
> 
> I am sure you have other much more interesting things to look at. Things like.........................the wallpaper



Haha!!! I almost fell off my chair then as I thought you was going to say curtains!!! (Sorry, I have a sick sense of humour)


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 14, 2016)

In case you were wondering:
1 - top of left arm
2 - left wrist

I'll post up pics of my others later but some you will be able to tell where they are. This could turn int a long post with the amount I have!


----------



## Marsbar63 (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> DL choose your words with great caution
> 
> I am sure you have other much more interesting things to look at. Things like.........................the wallpaper


So you think wallpaper is interesting? 
What's your preference?
Maybe a nice flexographic print with maybe a mica or metallic colour.
How about a sharp looking gravure paper,
Or perhaps you prefer the hand printed appearance of water based surface paper 
Of course the new designs on rotary screen print are quite eye catching 
If expense is not a problem then digital print paper would definitely make a statement to the neighbours.
Let's not forget scattered paper the beads and sparkle look lovely I'm the right light.
Of course you'll need to decide whether you want to go standard or wide width.
Edge spraying is available on some papers.
Finally block print paper is available but this would require a wait and a healthy bank balance.
Please don't post back asking me about wallpaper.
It drives me up the bloody wall, if you'll excuse the pun.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbar63 said:


> So you think wallpaper is interesting?
> What's your preference?
> Maybe a nice flexographic print with maybe a mica or metallic colour.
> How about a sharp looking gravure paper,
> ...




You don't work for B+Q by any chance do you? If so my nephew is looking for a some artex and a toilet brush. Any chance of some discount please?


----------



## Marsbar63 (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> You don't work for B+Q by any chance do you? If so my nephew is looking for a some artex and a toilet brush. Any chance of some discount please?


B+Q????? Please I'm a skilled, no highly skilled printer of some of the finest quality wallpaper available to you mere mortals.
As for the artex can't really help but we do have a nearly new toilet brush if your nephew is interested.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbar63 said:


> B+Q????? Please I'm a skilled, no highly skilled printer of some of the finest quality wallpaper available to you mere mortals.
> As for the artex can't really help but we do have a nearly new toilet brush if your nephew is interested.




Methinks you protesteth rather too much young man. Do you work on the B+Q till or maybe in the car park 


What will you accept in trade for the lavvy brush?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 15, 2016)

Marsbar63 said:


> So you think wallpaper is interesting?...


'Wallpaper' and 'interesting'...the two words are synonymous in my (sample) book.

Yours sincerely
Mrs Anna Glipta


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 15, 2016)

When we decorated the lounge, because my OH built the bar area (yes we have a bar/mini pub in our lounge) we wanted flock wallpaper. glad we only done half the room as it was £50 a roll!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 15, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> 'Wallpaper' and 'interesting'...the two words are synonymous in my (sample) book.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> Mrs Anna Glipta




Anna Glipta pray tell have you eve been laid over a pasting table


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 15, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Anna Glipta pray tell have you eve been laid over a pasting table


Well that's the standard method employed by decorators for coating things in thick sticky goo...I mean glue.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 15, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Well that's the standard method employed by decorators for coating things in thick sticky goo...I mean glue.



I bet you a tenner that I can get a lifetime ban off here before you do


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 15, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I bet you a tenner that I can get a lifetime ban off here before you do


I have to go to work now...so mercifully that lets me off the hook.  Phew!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm just amazed at the number of euphemisms you lot are capable of!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 15, 2016)

Andy HB said:


> I'm just amazed at the number of euphemisms you lot are capable of!


Hey Andy.  A new forum 'bar' has just been refurbished and reopened.  You can find the link in the Birmingham Forum Meet thread.  Pop in when you fancy a bit of pub talk...or just a quiet drink in the snug.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 15, 2016)

Andy HB said:


> I'm just amazed at the number of euphemisms you lot are capable of!


Im not!!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2016)

Oops!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 26, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Im not!!!




Stitch, I hope that you don't include my horse in the Euphemistic Ten Past Three At Chepstow Races? You of all people know by now that I am a clean living, clean thinking, clean talking clean shaven choirboy. Don't  let the forum darkside tell you otherwise


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hahaha!!! Sorry DL, that almost made me fall off my chair reading that!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 26, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Hahaha!!! Sorry DL, that almost made me fall off my chair reading that!




Stitch I suspect London Underground is statistically one of the safest way to travel on the planet. We cannot therefore have you falling off your seat and doing yourself some injury whilst reading my drivel. It would be unwise to blemish the safety record of your employer. Might I respectfully suggest that while reading my replies to your stuff that you strap yourself to your chair? Imagine the headline 'London Underground nymphette receives extensive personal injuries while having her delicate charms tickled by the north's greatest living (in his own mind) charm tickler ** The papers would have a bonanza 



**The author accepts no responsibility for any wayward suggestions that there is even the faintest whiff of euphemism attached to this reply


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 26, 2016)

Especially bad when you consider I work in the Health, Safety and Environment department!!!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 26, 2016)

The Tattooed Civil Servant....there's a book in that, I'm sure...


----------

